# En moins bonne santé



## Maupassant

Este artículo de la Tribune de Genève se titula "En moins bonne santé"

http://archives.tdg.ch/bonne-sante-2011-02-10-0

Trata sobre la salud de los emigrantes en Suiza.

Yo traduciría "En moins bonne santé" (para este título) como "Una salud peor".

¿Cómo lo traduciríais vosotros?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- con peor salud

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Pohana

... _con una salud desmejorada_ ...


----------



## esteban

Podrías incluso considerar algo más explícito tipo "La salud de los inmigrantes se ha deteriorado" o "Se nota un deterioro en la salud (de los inmigrantes)", ya que los títulos en la prensa hispanohablante suelen ser frases enteras (a veces bastante largas).

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## elias53

Tanto en el título del artículo como en el texto a mí me resulta mejor *una salud peor*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con Martine y Elias, se trata de comparar la salud de los emigrantes con la de los nativos. No se trata de que hayan empeorado, sino que su salud es peor que la de otros.


> Les migrants sont en outre *en moins bonne santé que l*es Suisses du même  âge, leur revenu est inférieur à la moyenne et, alors qu’ils en ont  davantage besoin, ils connaissent mal le fonctionnement des systèmes de  santé et de prévoyance vieillesse.



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
a mi entender, utilizar el término "peor" daría al artículo una connotación excesivamente negativa con respecto al original en français. Pensemos que, formalmente (es decir, no atendiendo a lo que significa sino a como se expresa), se entiende que los suizos tienen "buena salud" y los inmigrantes "menos buena"; es una cuestión formal, cierto, pero se evita transmitir la idea de que los inmigrantes estén enfermos o achacosos, si no que, simplemente, su estado de salud es inferior al de los suizos.
Desde esta perspectiva, yo propondría un título como: "Menos sanos". Y más adelante en el texto: "los inmigrantes, por otra parte, no tienen tan buena salud como los suizos de la misma edad.
En fin, todo muy subjetivo, lo acepto, pero ahí queda para tener otra perspectiva.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

chlapec said:


> Hola,
> a mi entender, utilizar el término "peor" daría al artículo una connotación excesivamente negativa con respecto al original en français. Pensemos que, formalmente (es decir, no atendiendo a lo que significa sino a como se expresa), se entiende que los suizos tienen "buena salud" y los inmigrantes "menos buena"; es una cuestión formal, cierto, pero se evita transmitir la idea de que los inmigrantes estén enfermos o achacosos, si no que, simplemente, su estado de salud es inferior al de los suizos.
> Desde esta perspectiva, yo propondría un título como: "Menos sanos". Y más adelante en el texto: "los inmigrantes, por otra parte, no tienen tan buena salud como los suizos de la misma edad.
> En fin, todo muy subjetivo, lo acepto, pero ahí queda para tener otra perspectiva.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, *chlapec*.

No obstante, no sé hasta qué punto el título original no es un recurso eufemístico para disimular las posibles razones por las que la salud de los inmigrantes es peor que la de los suizos.

En todo caso, una traducción podría ser:

*- En no tan buena salud 
*


----------



## Maupassant

Gracias a todos. 

Yo me quedaría con "Los emigrantes tienen peor salud".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Maupassant said:


> Este artículo de la Tribune de Genève se titula "En moins bonne santé"
> Yo traduciría "En moins bonne santé" (para este título) como "Una salud peor".
> ¿Cómo lo traduciríais vosotros?





Maupassant said:


> Yo me quedaría con "Los emigrantes tienen peor salud".



No es que no esté de acuerdo con tu decisión, *Maupassant*: siendo tú el primer interesado puedes hacer lo que mejor creas conveniente con la traducción. No obstante, me gustaría decir que, para la información de los estudiantes de idiomas que frecuentan este foro, debemos precisar que esa traducción no se ajusta al título inicial, puesto que el autor no ha dicho "pire" sino "moins bonne". Si el autor ha usado una sutileza del lenguaje para quizá no revelar ciertas realidades, creo que la obligación del traductor, para bien o para mal, es respetar esa sutileza. Dicho sea con todo cariño .


----------



## Maupassant

Víctor, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero, ¿suena "a castellano" "en menos buena salud"? A mí por lo menos no. Yo creo que se dice "tener peor salud" que " tener menos buena salud".

Al igual que en francés, por ejemplo, cuando se habla de los trabajadores se dice: "les mieux payés" y "les *moins* payés" (no "les pires payés"), mientras que en castellano es: "los mejores pagados" y "los *peores* pagados" (no los "menos pagados", que se entiende pero no es la acepción predominante y utilizada más correctamente).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tu razonamiento, *Maupassant*, es correcto. Nada que decir en contra, pero te recordaré que nadie ha propuesto eso de "en menos buena salud" que, en efecto, no suena nada bien...

En cuanto a lo de *peor salud*, vaya por delante que no cuestiono su estructura, que es perfecta, lo que cuestiono es que no corresponde a lo que el autor en verdad ha dicho, ya que nadie le impidió decir "en mauvaise santé" (antes, cuando dije _pire, _que, en efecto, no está bien dicho, debí decir _mauvaise_) y, sin embargo no lo hizo.

Creo que para evitar usar "peor", la opción que elegiste,


Maupassant said:


> Yo me quedaría con "Los emigrantes tienen peor salud".


quedaría mejor así:

*- Los emigrantes no tienen tan buena salud.
*


----------



## Maupassant

Pues si eso proponéis, me quedaré con la opción de Víctor.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También puedes cambiar detalles y el orden: 

- La salud de los inmigrantes de era tan buena.
- Los inmigrantes no gozaban de una salud tan buena.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mederic

Víctor Pérez said:


> En cuanto a lo de *peor salud*, vaya por delante que no cuestiono su estructura, que es perfecta, lo que cuestiono es que no corresponde a lo que el autor en verdad ha dicho, ya que nadie le impidió decir "en mauvaise santé" (antes, cuando dije _pire, _que, en efecto, no está bien dicho, debí decir _mauvaise_) y, sin embargo no lo hizo.



No estoy de acuerdo y personalmente me quedaría con "peor" ya que en francés "en moins bonne santé" lleva la misma ambigüedad que en español "una salud peor" o "*en peor estado de salud*", a saber si es peor que antes o peor que los demás.

Así el titulo se queda corto y sencillo tal como es el original.

A+


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mederic said:


> No estoy de acuerdo y personalmente me quedaría con "peor" ya que en francés "en moins bonne santé" lleva la misma ambigüedad que en español "una salud peor" o "*en peor estado de salud*", a saber si es peor que antes o peor que los demás.


Ya he explicado ampliamente el porqué de mi sugerencia. 

Por otro lado, el contenido del artículo no permite ambigüedad alguna.


----------



## Mederic

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ya he explicado ampliamente el porqué de mi sugerencia.
> 
> Por otro lado, el contenido del artículo no permite ambigüedad alguna.


Al igual en español, el contenido permitiría dilucidar la ambigüedad del titulo...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mederic said:


> Al igual en español, el contenido permitiría dilucidar la ambigüedad del titulo...


Por supuesto que no, nadie dice lo contrario.


----------



## Mederic

Por eso digo que no haría falta levantar la duda desde el titulo


----------

